# Listerine



## Worldcupkeeper

I know these are common but I dug these three different sizes a couple days ago.

 Can anyone guess the date on these?


----------



## Jim

The screw-top Listerines came about in the 1930s. I have seen both corkers and screw-tops in 30s dumps. ~Jim


----------



## LC

I have a couple of the cork top Listerine's, and have seen the screw top as well. I always thought of them as being from the thirties or forties. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

These 3 are all embossed

 Listerine Lambert Pharmacal Co. 

 and have duraglas on the back. What age do you think those 3 are.

 Ive also dug a couple screw tops that are embossed

 Listerine Lambert Pharmacal Company 

 no duraglas. Are those older?


----------



## madman

aric the duraglass name was used first in toledo ohio in 1929 also that same year owens and the illinois glass company merged to form the owens illinois glass co. bottles will have an o in a diamond on the base mike heres some links mike


----------



## madman

http://www.cl.utoledo.edu/inf/exhibit/OIexhibit/default.shtml


----------



## madman

this one will really   help      http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks3.htmlp


----------



## madman

woops that isnt the link i wanted to give ya 'above' just type in glass marks on bottles, on google! it will help you to date your bottles


----------



## madman

hey aric i also belive owens produced those plastic lids early thirties mike


----------



## capsoda

They used the screw top Listerine bottles with Bakelite from the mid 1930s untill the mid 50s and plastic lids until the 1980s. They were slow in changing to plastic bottles. 
 Used to get the small one shots in our kits in the military.


----------



## LC

Warren, wasn't there some kind of a contest some years back where the Listerene Company was offering somthing like a thousand dollars for the oldest Listerene bottle that could be found? I never did hear if there was an outcome on that deal or not.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## capsoda

Yep there was Louis. The bottle had to have its origanal lable and cap or stopper. A older lady in Tenn had one with label, cork (still sealed), contents and box. They took her pic with some muckity mucks from the company and she donated the bottle to them. I am not shure where it is on display though.


----------



## bottlenutboy

> Those are from the 60's maybe 70's. Ever see bakelite after it's been in the ground 60 years? Put 'em back in the ground.


 
 i disagree i dig those ALL the time dating from around the 40s or 50s with their bakelite lids that still look new after all those years they all look just like that so i would put them in that era and if i liked them then i wouldnt put them back the 60s and 70s listerine bottles say listerine on BOTH sides of the bottle and not just the front


----------



## madman

hey spencer, i agree with you those date to the mid to late 30s, ive dug a ton of those era bottles with the bakalite cap intact just like new, hey aric since youve got those three sizes with the cap id keep em mike


----------



## madman

http://www.o-i.com/uploadedfiles/O-I/Global/topnav/about%20o-i/Timelines.pdf ok it states here that owens ill produced the plastic cap in 1932 and his bottle read duraglas witch began in the early thrities also, im familiar with the bakelite cap his bottles have the trade mark  embossed on the bakelite cap .......mike


----------



## bottlenutboy

way to go mike! thatll teach em'![]


----------



## bottlenutboy

> better get your books out an brush up a bit if your going to teach me Spence.


 
 i wasnt going to teach ya mike was![]


----------



## bottlenutboy

yeah i gotcha i like to use the emoticons so that everyone knows im just kidding 
 BTW those are definately bakelite because they have a "dull" patina and they look like really hard plastic plus the first one is split a little (really hard to see because its small)


----------



## LC

Thanks Warren, well, at least I know know it did come to a final comclusion. Can't figure out though why I never heard anything about it. I thought for a long time that it was possibly a hoax.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## LC

Now Fellows, *let's be civil with one another* !! Referring to the bakelite caps, I have dug them out of the ground and have seen them come out like sparkling new. And other times I have dug them out of the ground, and they look all mildewed and crappy looking. Guess it depends on the type of mineral and so on in the soil where one is dug.



http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy

> let's be civil with one another


 
 we were just playing around lou i always use "[]" to make sure and get the point across so as to avoid hard feelings


----------



## Jim

I dig lots of bottles with Bakelite caps whenever I get stuck digging a 30s dump. Some of them get really rotted and nasty-looking, and others look almost new. I never figured that one out []. ~Jim

 PS- I can tell it's getting late. If I had bothered to realize that there is a page 2 to this post, I would have seen that Lou just said the same thing I did [&:]. I would think that the soil content is what makes the difference.


----------



## LC

Yes, I know you was Spencer,,,,,,,,,,,,,, *SO WAS I !!*

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy

> I know you was Spencer


 
 all cause i used the "[]" to avoid confusion! i think everyone should do that that way everyone could tell for sure whether or not it was a joke or someone being a jackass (excuse my french and shit[])


----------



## LC

That's no big deal Jim, I do it all the time !

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy

me too!...its only embarassing when your the ONLY one


----------



## LC

Sort of like testing a piece as to whether or not it is made of celluloid Lobey. Celluloid has camphor in it. If you want to test a piece to see if it is made of celluloid, just rub it hard against a cloth or something soft to get it hot, and then smell, it, if you can smell camphor, then you know the piece is celluloid not plastic. The biggest reasons most of our early knife factories burned down in the early 1900s was becaue they stocked piled celluloid for making handles out of it for knives. Want to see something wild, take a match and lite a piece of celluloid, and see how fast it burns up into nothing. You can also smell the camphor as it burns. Once it gets to burning, you can hardly put the fire out. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## LC

By now, those of you who have come to know me on this forum, know that I do get off the main track at times. But I received the following message from a friend this evening, and I feel that anyone who knows nothing about this should know. 
      I received the following information below in an email and I checked it out and sure enough, if you go to Google and type in your phone number, it will come back with your name, address, etc......and provide a map in which to find your location!!!!!!  Now, some of you may say that is neat, and some of you may say, I do not want my location divulged in such a way, *and you can do something about it if it upsets you*. My first thoughts were, if I want to find a fellow bottle diggers location, I could type in their phone number ( if I had it of course) , get their exact location on a map, to make it easy for me to go and find them, and kick ass digging some bottles with better ease! I think that anyone who has no knowledge of this should at least take the time to read the following message. *And , if after you read it , and you think I wasted your time by doing so, well, email me ask and  me for my phone number. Once I give it to you,  type it in and get directions to my house, and come and kick the crap out of me....
*
 Here's the email I got......

 Google has implemented a new feature which enables you to type a telephone  number into the search bar and hit enter and you will be given the person's name and address.  If you then hit MapQuest, you will get a map to the person's house.  Everyone should be aware of this! It's a nationwide reverse telephone book. 
 If a child gives out his/her phone number, someone can now look it up to find out where he/she lives.  The safety issues are obvious, and alarming.
 Note that you can have your phone number removed or blocked.  I tried my number  and it came up along with the mapquest and directions straight to our house.  I  did fill out the removal form for myself, and encourage all of you to do the same. Quite scary. 
 Please look up your own number. 
 In order to test whether your phone number is mapped, go to: google 
 (http://www.google.com/) Type your phone number in the search bar (i.e. 555-555-1212) and hit enter.  If you want to B L O C K Google from divulging your private information, simply click on your telephone number and then click on  the Removal Form.  Removal takes 48-hours. 
 Check your own number and although this may not apply to you if you have an  unlisted number or cell phone as primary contact, but you may know someone who needs to know this. 
 Please share this information with friends and family. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## tncgal

As a lady, I often debate whether to reply to some posts since I have no desire to kick anyone's backside nor do I speak "French".  

 For those who would care to learn about bakelite, I'll offer a few links with some interesting information.  The odor produced by the hot pin method is the same as briskly rubbing or the hot water method ~ formaldehyde or carbolic acid.  A burning hair odor is what is produced when using a hot pin on ivory.

http://www.worldint.com/science/bakelite.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalin


----------



## capsoda

Hey LC, That is good to know info. In my case it's  "Come oooonn Cletus an get some of dis".[]

 Hey Brenda, Kick away girl, kick away.[sm=lol.gif]  It is good for the soul.

 I have handled tons of bakelite and it is very easy to tall it from plastic. It smells period. that stuff emits a stink from day one. I have pulled tons of it from Antebellum homes (that is Victorian if your not from the south) that were retro fitted with modern conveniences made from Bakelite. Electrical boxes and fittings of all types and kitchen appliances .


----------



## LC

Just thought it was worth mentioning Warren. If a person easily makes enemies, and their enemies knew of this on Google, I do not believe that person would want his or her phone number on there. Or for that matter, I am sure there would be many people that would not want their address available in a way such as this regardless.

  tncgal, the kicking butt part of my post was meant as humor !                       

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## madman

hey aric wow!!  see what ya started??? those bottles are cool keep them! so do we know that they are bakelite or somthing else? the soil up north is very black and rich, every cap i dug was mint wow great topic .................. m-


----------



## LC

Rich, did you put your area code first then your phone number? I put mine in there and it came right up. I put my Sister's phone number in the search window who lives in Arizona, and it gave me her entire address. I did try a number in Kentucky that I have had in my files for a year or two, and nothing came up in reference to it. That was a real heart breaker for me. That number was in relation to a fellow who told me of a *city dump in some small town over there that he said he could get me into to do some digging* ! And now his phone number is no good. Just my  luck !! 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## logueb

Did mine, Nothing came up.  However I did subscribe to that National Do Not Call Thingy a while back.  Can't remember the website, but I know you can do it online.  Great to use on those Telemarketers that some how get through. Googled my name one time.  Found out that I was some famous Chef in California, Some famous Evangelist who had wrote a lot of books, and a lot of other people.  May come in handy one day if the law  comes after me[].


----------



## LC

I did not know that area codes could be dialed for one state and be given a number to someone in another state, unusual. All I know it worked on mine and another, but as I stated, I did type in one from Kentucky, and it came up empty. May be because of subscribing to that National Do Not Call Registry List. Still thought it was worth mentioning for those whose phone numbers that will come up, in case they would not want it to, and they can be able to get it taken off Google's list.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------

